# Indian Cookery Classes



## Junt (Mar 30, 2011)

Does anyone know of someone who would like to give Indian cookery courses in Dubai?

Thanks
Junt


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

What type of Indian food would you like to learn how to cook? Our cuisine varies from state to state.

This lady seems to be quite legitimate, she seems to have won many awards so she is probably good  Cooking Classes in Dubai


----------



## irishjojo (Mar 31, 2011)

*Yummy*



Junt said:


> Does anyone know of someone who would like to give Indian cookery courses in Dubai?
> 
> Thanks
> Junt


If you find out about the class and it looks good will you pm me cause I'd love to learn how to cook authenthic indian cuisine ...thanks Joanne


----------



## poons (Apr 12, 2012)

irishjojo said:


> If you find out about the class and it looks good will you pm me cause I'd love to learn how to cook authenthic indian cuisine ...thanks Joanne



i do conduct cooking classes at home
my number is 0503657676
i am an expat in dubai


----------

